# Those pesky eventing fences turn up everywhere



## Cyrus (10 August 2012)

But where are these two? Kopparberg cider to those who guess right


----------



## angelish (10 August 2012)

are they at burghley ?


----------



## dRats (10 August 2012)

Maaaayyybeeeee........in the grandstand area they do have white rails, but the stands are not finished, and i do remember green and white striped pavilions......must be......tis the only 4* coming up!


----------



## Cyrus (10 August 2012)

They are at burghley and yes main arena One straight after the other


----------



## angelish (11 August 2012)

Oh might have to have a trot down there in the saterday to have a look


----------

